# Gore 4/19/15



## Cornhead (Apr 18, 2015)

After missing out on the opportunity of sharing some turns at Killington Thursday with reefer and jaytrem, I figured I'd share my plans on skiing Gore on Sunday. If anyone here will be there and would like to share some turns, let me know.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be there! $30 lift tics, and nice weather... looking for an awesome day


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 18, 2015)

Guess who made it to Alpine Zone?  See you there Sunday.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 18, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> Guess who made it to Alpine Zone?  See you there Sunday.



Oh shit, there goes the neighborhood. Welcome to the forum, good luck.


----------

